# Low ceiling basement lighting...



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as you stay away from ceiling fans...


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> Recessed cans, or wall sconces? Or both? Or neither?
> 
> Planning my 531 sq. ft. basement, with 6'11" ceilings. The assumption has been that I would default to using recessed cans down there, and I'm figuring on needing 12 for the layout.
> 
> ...


It's really a question of what the lighting is for. Sconces are usually found in hallways or narrow areas and provide decent general lighting but pretty poor task lighting unless they are over a vanity. Cans are good for both general lighting as well as task lighting. One issue to consider, depending on your height and how you're going to use the space, is the heat from cans. I'm 6'2" and would find the heat from a can 9" over my head a little disconcerting.

Do you have a planned layout for the room that you could show us? You'd get better quality advice with it.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm concerned for how low the ceiling is down there. I'm not a big fan of having a pot light a few inches above my melon, either, but I may have to live with it.

I've attached here a screenshot of what my current lighting plan is. That danged soffit really splits the room and is unfortunate, but there's nothing to be done about it.

I also plan to allow for switched outlets around the room so we can put lamps around.

I'd love to hear thoughts and suggestions.

Thanks

ETA: Added .pdf, might be easier to look at


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

YOu can sometimes also do fluorescents recessed in-between the floor joists.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 11, 2012)

We're planning to finish the ceiling with drywall. There's just not enough overhead for drop ceiling, and the wife is vehemently opposed to leaving the framing open and painting it black. When momma ain't happy...

I'll crack my head on anything that comes down lower than the drywall, for sure. I've read people say that recessed cans are crummy for basements because they cast downward shadows and are inefficient for low ceilings. But when you look at pictures of basements, that's all you see.

We were probably going to try and pick up the cans tomorrow and get started. I need lights down there so I can get the rest of the demo done, etc. Any opinions on what I've got here, or do I have the DIY Seal of Approval? :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I also like the fluorescents between the joists, but it looks like your mind is already made up.


----------



## Aaronjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

If your basement’s ceiling height is more than 8 feet, consider installing a suspended ceiling. Functional and attractive, a suspended ceiling consists of a grid that is installed to cover and hang from the existing ceiling. Grids are available in a range of colours or can be concealed with decorative strips. The ceiling panels, typically measuring 24” x 24”, are set inside each square of the grid, forming a dropped ceiling that allows for access to wires and pipes behind. Panels that mimic the look of tin, beadboard, and gypsum board are available and can easily be matched to the style of your space.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Yanira said:


> If your basement’s ceiling height is more than 8 feet, consider installing a suspended ceiling. Functional and attractive, a suspended ceiling consists of a grid that is installed to cover and hang from the existing ceiling. Grids are available in a range of colours or can be concealed with decorative strips. The ceiling panels, typically measuring 24” x 24”, are set inside each square of the grid, forming a dropped ceiling that allows for access to wires and pipes behind. Panels that mimic the look of tin, beadboard, and gypsum board are available and can easily be matched to the style of your space.


The first post says the ceilings are only 6'-11".


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, flourescent fixtures between the joists and flush with the drywall.
You can also cut 1' by 1' holes in the drywall and trim the hole, above it is a standard light fixture the cheap bulb and socket kind, Then cut the plastic egg crate design used in drop ceilings to sit on the ledge made by the trim.


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

I would go with whatever else exists in the rest of your house.

Make the transistion from the first floor to the basement as seamless as possible.This includes wall,floor,ceiling coverings and window treatments.

As for myself,I have a 7' 7" ceilings over about 650 sq ft,I will be installing 14 cans in the main area,and a surface mount flourescent over the work bench space,also doing a surface mount flourescent in the under stairs storage.


----------



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ironlight said:


> It's really a question of what the lighting is for. Sconces are usually found in hallways or narrow areas and provide decent general lighting but pretty poor task lighting unless they are over a vanity. Cans are good for both general lighting as well as task lighting. One issue to consider, depending on your height and how you're going to use the space, is the heat from cans. I'm 6'2" and would find the heat from a can 9" over my head a little disconcerting.
> 
> Do you have a planned layout for the room that you could show us? You'd get better quality advice with it.


 
9 is lucky! try 1 3/8" clearence... 6'11" clearance unfinished room floor to joists minus the 1 5/8" of Strapping, Drywall, and DriCore Subfloor... i'm 6'8 :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Tiny207 said:


> 9 is lucky! try 1 3/8" clearence... 6'11" clearance unfinished room floor to joists minus the 1 5/8" of Strapping, Drywall, and DriCore Subfloor... i'm 6'8 :laughing::thumbup:


I see why they call you tiny!


----------



## Tiny207 (Mar 12, 2011)

titanoman said:


> I see why they call you tiny!


my other nickname is Bull Shannon


----------



## annie wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. This is really very helpful and informative thread. This is a nice topic to talk about.


----------

